# Ramadan working hours the same for all - it's the law.



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

There was a post not so long ago where someone was questioning the hours worked for Ramadan. The law states 6 hours - Muslims and non-Muslims. This article was published today (Friday) clarifying what the law is:

gulfnews : Non-Muslim employees entitled to work six hours during Ramadan

Ramadan Kareem!!!!! To all those who fast: I wish you an easy fast.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

The law states a 2 hour reduction during Ramadan and not specifically 6 hours. So if you were working for 9 hours to compensate for a 2 day weekend (Saturday), you would now be working for 7 hours instead of 9.

UAE law specifies 48 working hrs per week. (6 days x 8 hours)

For details you could refer to Federal Law No 8 of 1980 Article 65


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

As an expat, I am a guest in someone else's country just like I expect "foreigners" to behave like guests in my home country, but they never do... However, I respect the fact that we are entering a very important time for all Muslims and, as such, I will respect the wishes of my company, both good (shorter hours) and bad (no eating, drinking, smoking) and look forward to embracing this difficult time... I'm sure it will be hard as I'm not sure what to expect but, eventually, it will come to an end and, we can all go back to the way things were.... Ramadan Kareem!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> The law states a 2 hour reduction during Ramadan and not specifically 6 hours. So if you were working for 9 hours to compensate for a 2 day weekend (Saturday), you would now be working for 7 hours instead of 9.
> 
> UAE law specifies 48 working hrs per week. (6 days x 8 hours)
> 
> For details you could refer to Federal Law No 8 of 1980 Article 65


That law is a guideline. If a company chooses to reduce the work hours and days per week it is at the companies discretion. Even government works 5 days and in some cases fewer hours. Bascially that law is saying that is the max. Just as there are laws that indicate the basic minimum some companies must provide, such as company benefits. The majority of companies are and have been for some time on a 5 day week, usually a 9 hour day, of that 9 is one hour for lunch, knocking it back to 8 hours, which would mean during Ramadan working 6 hours. There are very very few companies that do a 6 or 5-1/2 day work week.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunset said:


> The majority of companies are and have been for some time on a 5 day week, usually a 9 hour day, of that 9 is one hour for lunch, knocking it back to 8 hours, which would mean during Ramadan working 6 hours. There are very very few companies that do a 6 or 5-1/2 day work week.


There are many companies that make their staff work 6 days, so its wrong to say it is "very very few"


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Last year, we had JAFZA officials coming round our offices at 3pm making sure everyone had gone home and threatening to fine us otherwise.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am going to directly send this off to my bosses sitting in the usa and let them know that my 12 hours MUST be reduced down to 6. Wish me luck


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

12 hours? Are you even paid for that excess? Isn't that against the regulations of UAE Federal Law 8 and the requirements of US businesses to adhere and comply with local regulations?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> There are many companies that make their staff work 6 days, so its wrong to say it is "very very few"


There was a time when the work week was either 5-1/2 or 6 days a week, split shift, totalling 48 hours, which was changed to a straight shift 5 day work week by many companies several years back - mostly the international companies. 

How unfortunate for those who are on a 6 day work week. Companies don't "make" employees work 6 days a week. Employees accept the 6 day work week when they signed their employment contract, which states hours/days worked per week. If the hours worked during the 6 day period exceeds 48 then they should be getting paid overtime. Generally people at the management level do not work on an overtime basis, which is as normal as a 5 day work week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe added on to the title, should be "for western/educated expats" after that same for all.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We were sent an email advising us of the cut to 6 hours a day for all - or 2 days off if we work usual hours.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sunset said:


> There was a time when the work week was either 5-1/2 or 6 days a week, split shift, totalling 48 hours, which was changed to a straight shift 5 day work week by many companies several years back - mostly the international companies.
> 
> How unfortunate for those who are on a 6 day work week. *Companies don't "make" employees work 6 days a week. Employees accept the 6 day work week when they signed their employment contract, which states hours/days worked per week. *If the hours worked during the 6 day period exceeds 48 then they should be getting paid overtime. Generally people at the management level do not work on an overtime basis, which is as normal as a 5 day work week.


About a month ago, I interviewed for a job in JAFZA where the interviewer specifically told me that the "official" working hours are 9-6 every day but I WILL be required to stay until at least 8:30pm every day because that is what will be expected of me. Needless to say, I refused and then was not offered the job. However, there are plenty of companies that MAKE their employees work extra hours even though the contract states something totally different.

As for Ramadan timings, we're getting 7 hours with a one hour lunch break in between for the non-muslim associates and 6 hours straight for the muslim associates. So I think we're on track


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> About a month ago, I interviewed for a job in JAFZA where the interviewer specifically told me that the "official" working hours are 9-6 every day but I WILL be required to stay until at least 8:30pm every day because that is what will be expected of me. Needless to say, I refused and then was not offered the job. However, there are plenty of companies that MAKE their employees work extra hours even though the contract states something totally different.
> 
> As for Ramadan timings, we're getting 7 hours with a one hour lunch break in between for the non-muslim associates and 6 hours straight for the muslim associates. So I think we're on track


I would have refused as well, unless I was going to be compensated, and then it would have to be worth it!!!! 

It depends on the position you are in. People in management work the extra without "overtime" because they are generally working to grow with the company or use it towards career growth or are in an executive position, as well as if there is an annual bonus, the bonus percentage is generally higher than non-management, and they enjoy a relatively decent package. 

I can only reference the US where staff is classified exempt (management) or non-exempt (support/admin) and generally the exempt enjoy additional benefits. If you read the article you will see that your Ramadan timing is not in line with the "rule", but then again it may depend on your position. As I mentioned in a previous post, I worked at a law firm and the support staff received time and a half for hours worked beyond the 6 hour rule each day, but the lawyers didn't. Highly unlikely a Director or Vice President gets paid overtime.  I don't know what position you hold, but if it is one where you would generally get paid for OT, and you are asked to work the extra hours then you should be compensated with OT. If you are in management I guess that is what is expected of you.

Rules/laws are not carved in stone and have been and are subject to change. Companies operate according to law, some operate "around" the law, and others operate as as if the law/rule doesn't apply to them. If you feel that your company is violating the law then you should take it to the MOL.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Many construction companies work an 11 day fortnight (5 days one week, 6 days the next week), with usually a 10 hour day. 5 x 10 = 50 hrs, 6 x 10 = 60hrs, total of 110hr over 2 weeks. Try applying the labour law over the same period - 96 hrs. I don't think I would be employed for long if I tried to tell my MD I was only going to work max of 8hrs per day with a maximum of 48hrs per week.

My contract doesn't state hours in excess of the labour law, it couldn't. 

As for the month of ramadan, our day has been shortened by 2 hours, so at least we will only be doing the "maximum" non-ramadan working


----------



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

the hypocrisy and double standards are mind boggling... The newspaper articles mean nothing. The "laws" are obviously not taken seriously here. When I joined my company, I was told working hours are 9-6, 5 days a week and that ramadan hours would be shortened to 3pm. And last week, we got an email from the central bank of the UAE stating ramadan hours are from 9-3. But last thursday, my manager told me the Head of our department makes us work regular hours! So wtf does all this mean? It means I'm getting my 2 years work experience and getting the EFF outta here!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dubss said:


> But last thursday, my manager told me the Head of our department makes us work regular hours!


My boss tried that stunt as well - he didn't get very far. He is quite determined as well - he dropped hints that size of containers last year and we just point blank ignored him. My view is that if he wants to work long hours, then that's his choice, same as it is my choice to be out of the office at 3pm on the dot!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

on my company email about ramadan working hours was written 7hrs non-muslim and 6hrs muslim people BUT with lunch break (which obviously we can't take because is 1hr), so basically would be working 8hrs straight or so. I politely replied back saying I would work 6hrs as per law, so leaving at 3pm. Nobody replied, I called HR, they would "get back to you soon" and at 3pm I just walked out of our office door....

nobody has called or emailed to say nothing... let's see how it goes today. 

I wish this was a country where companies follow the law, and where employees had some basic rights, and where Ministry of Labour would ensure that the employees rights were respected.... 

anyways, ramadan kareem!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

One thing that needs to be remembered by all.

Companies only like to quote or implement the labour law when it suits them. Don't expect the labour law to be in the employees favour in it's implementation


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

UAE Labour Law makes no differentiation by religion for shorter hours during Ramadan, but there is a provision under Ministerial Order No (235) of 1984 stating that rules around overtime and Ramadan hours do not apply to those deemed to be in "responsible, managerial or supervisory positions." If someone observing the fast and in one of these positions was refused shorter working hours, it's highly likely that the Ministry of Labour would uphold their complaint. However, for those in senior positions who are not fasting I don't think it's unreasonable to expect that they will continue to work as needed to meet business requirements during Ramadan rather than having their bag packed and coat on by 3PM every day! 

Where I think companies take advantage of the above is trying to apply the "managerial" definition too widely. There are a lot of people who may have "manager" in their title but do not really have the level of responsibility required to fit the definition under Order 235. Anyone who falls outside this category should be working shortened hours regardless of religion. 

In terms of set hours per day - Labour Law sets a 36 hour week but does not set a number of hours per day. A six-hour day has become custom and practise from the days when the majority of companies worked six days per week, but is not actually a legal entitlement. We need to be careful not to confuse law and best practise.

Labour laws in any country are not typically written to favour one party over the other, but to provide a set of rules to govern the employment relationship. Some of these are black and white - like getting paid  - but others allow for flexibility or even opt-out according to company circumstances - the Working Time Directive in the UK being one example that comes to mind. 

IMO, a bit of flexibility and professionalism from both sides goes a long way in smoothing the employment relationship.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Last year, we had JAFZA officials coming round our offices at 3pm making sure everyone had gone home and threatening to fine us otherwise.


I hope they do the same in DAFZA, cos I still work 10+ hours like normal! 

The HR announced the Ramadan timing that office hour is until 3 pm, but also drop the hint that leaving before 5.30 pm is "at your own risk".


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Amame said:


> but also drop the hint that leaving before 5.30 pm is "at your own risk".


Then you respond, "I will take my chances" and head off into the sunset


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm aware of the law, but I don't have any chance of adhering to it! No one else in my office leaves early and I would get funny looks if I did. Also I am charged out to the company who's office i'm in (govt. nonetheless!) and if I didn't do my hours there would be questions asked about if they were getting their moneys worth.
Joke really but i'm not really losing out on anything I would be getting in the UK and I get a nice holiday for Eid so easy come, easy go I guess!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sunset said:


> There was a time when the work week was either 5-1/2 or 6 days a week, split shift, totalling 48 hours, which was changed to a straight shift 5 day work week by many companies several years back - mostly the international companies.
> 
> How unfortunate for those who are on a 6 day work week. Companies don't "make" employees work 6 days a week. Employees accept the 6 day work week when they signed their employment contract, which states hours/days worked per week. If the hours worked during the 6 day period exceeds 48 then they should be getting paid overtime. Generally people at the management level do not work on an overtime basis, which is as normal as a 5 day work week.


 Hmmmm Two things:

a) The law is not clear. I say that because people read the article and still have different interpretations of the law. Thanks for sharing the article.

b) I disagree with you that employees accept working 6 days per week. The reality is they have no choice. In my hotel, the guys work straight 9 to 10 hours a day 6 days straight and they are not happy with it. International companies tend to follow the practice on their home countries. I feel a lot of people are literally exploited. I have some friends now and I see people working way more than 8 hours a day when the contract say tops 8. Would you fight with your boss and may be lose your job ? I frankly think not.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

the law is definitely NOT clear and last I heard in my company was: "that might be the Law but "this" is XX company Law, you either accept it or resign"

and companies do "force" you to work long hours, and most people have no choice, they (me included) come here with "a promise" and once we leave our job, housing, everything, can't just quit and go back and can't change jobs either because you get an automatic ban, worst for people who support a family either here or back home... (yes free zone is different but I don't see EVERYBODY getting a free zone job offer)

my company has the split shift thing, just because they know nobody will take it, so that's 3 extra hours of work for all of us; yes you can leave, but where? You get bored of City Center after the 1st week... and if you don't reply to an email or do an urgent booking on time before all offices in Dubai are closed "i was in lunch break" is not an accepted excuse 

Anyways, I did manage to lower my working hours during ramadan from 9hrs a day (6 days a week) to only 7hrs (yay! personal victory and yes I'm the only one in my company) rest of the people are working mostly standard hours....

dubai dubai... what else can we do but to swallow it and wait for 2 years  



Canuck_Sens said:


> Hmmmm Two things:
> 
> a) The law is not clear. I say that because people read the article and still have different interpretations of the law. Thanks for sharing the article.
> 
> b) I disagree with you that employees accept working 6 days per week. The reality is they have no choice. In my hotel, the guys work straight 9 to 10 hours a day 6 days straight and they are not happy with it. International companies tend to follow the practice on their home countries. I feel a lot of people are literally exploited. I have some friends now and I see people working way more than 8 hours a day when the contract say tops 8. Would you fight with your boss and may be lose your job ? I frankly think not.


----------

